# Looking for a Caregiver or Eldercare jobs in Canada



## broxd (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi! my wife want to apply as Caregiver and/or Eldercare jobs in canada she's graduate in B.S. Computer Science and she's graduate also in Professional Caregiver. If any body know's who's looking for a Caregiver or Eldercare in Canada? Pls. reply my message. Thank you very much and looking for your kind reply.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes there are lots of jobs through different residential homes and through red cross or being linked as aprovider thru gov't's long term care for private homes. Personal care assisants are in much demand. For homecare(going into private homes to help out) the pay is less($12 oer hour). With more training(which can be done as you work) you go up another designation-so in nursing/residentail homes for elderly/ mentally disabled ,etc. They are good jobs and can be found even in small communities. They start around $14 and go up with your training/hours to almost $20 per hour-vacations/training paid in many places. Start googling to find out what is required/designations. Your partner sounds she may have the qualifications already. They are always looking for people in this field. I am in Ontario by the way. Good luck.


----------



## broxd (Feb 18, 2008)

*How can I apply as Caregiver and/or Eldercare to Canada?*

Some people say's that it's easy to work to canada as long as you have enough qualification in your field, most probably in Caregiver and/or Eldercare jobs in Canada. But my problem is? how can i find sponsor which they really need Caregiver and/or Eldercare? In our case my wife is professional Caregiver and she's also B.S. Computer Science graduate. If someone want to help us pls. kindly reply my post. 

Thanks,

Broxd


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

broxd said:


> Some people say's that it's easy to work to canada as long as you have enough qualification in your field, most probably in Caregiver and/or Eldercare jobs in Canada. But my problem is? how can i find sponsor which they really need Caregiver and/or Eldercare? In our case my wife is professional Caregiver and she's also B.S. Computer Science graduate.


There are a few issues here. First of all, does Canada recognize the Caregiver/Eldercare qualification that your wife has? Also does she have experience in that field? In many healthcare related fields there may be some requirement to take training in the local regulations to be recognized for the qualification. Check with the Canadian consulate or with a professional society in Canada that deals with this type of qualification.

To find a sponsor, you have to launch a job search and to be able to show your potential sponsor that you have some skill or experience that isn't available in the local population. Then, it's a matter of finding potential employers who are willing to deal with the sponsorship process. You may want to consider making an exploratory trip to Canada to scope out areas and talk to potential employers.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## broxd (Feb 18, 2008)

*Thanks for the reply*

Thanks for your quick reply Bev, suppose if i will try exploratory trip to canada is't possible that i can find good areas which i can talk any potential employers.


----------



## clamdonegan (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi, we too are trying to move to Canada I am a healthcare assistant with Marie Curie. However I am very unsure whether this will help me at all in our attempts to emigrate. My husband is more likely with his skills to get us in. Have you been on the CIC website and looked at the live in caregiver scheme, that may give you an opportunity to get a visa with your skills? I looked at it but felt with 2 children its not an option. Good luck
regards
cathy




broxd said:


> Hi! my wife want to apply as Caregiver and/or Eldercare jobs in canada she's graduate in B.S. Computer Science and she's graduate also in Professional Caregiver. If any body know's who's looking for a Caregiver or Eldercare in Canada? Pls. reply my message. Thank you very much and looking for your kind reply.


----------



## galario (Nov 6, 2008)

*You can not apply for Live in Caregiver program*

I am working in Canada as a Live in caregiver. I also helped my sister find the same job in Canada. There are a lot of conditions/restriction/requirements for caregivers who want to work in Canada. 

1. Successful completion of the equivalent of a Canadian high school education. In some countries this may mean you need to have at least 2 years of post secondary education. 
2. Six months of full-time training or 12 months of experience paid employment. This employment has to be in a field or occupation related to the job you are seeking as a live-in caregiver. 
3. Ability to speak read and understand either English or French. 
4. Must have clean criminal record check (In case of overseas nannies, there is necessary to get criminal record check in country of your permanent residence)

Your wife does not have proven childcare or eldercare experience, the caregiver course is not enough.

I also tried to find sponsor for my other relative in Philippines but the visa processing time in the Philippines at least 18-24 month and families do not want to wait.

If you are already in Canada use online nanny search services like NannyServices.ca .you can register for free and families contact you directly

If you are living in other country you can directly contact any nanny agency like abcnannies.ca, nanny-agency.ca, nannycanada.ca


----------



## dettedo74 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Galario, thanks for the very good info..my husband is a Massage Therapist, NCII in the Phils, can he work there?can u recommend me some sights?He's now in UAE and wants us to migrate to Canada since UAE has shorter processing time. Pls enlighten us..Thanks!


----------



## maricor2010 (May 8, 2010)

Good day! I am nursing graduate from Philippines....and have 5 years hospital experience..very much interested to apply as caregiver in canada....


----------



## bob02 (Jul 14, 2010)

galario said:


> I am working in Canada as a Live in caregiver. I also helped my sister find the same job in Canada. There are a lot of conditions/restriction/requirements for caregivers who want to work in Canada.
> 
> 1. Successful completion of the equivalent of a Canadian high school education. In some countries this may mean you need to have at least 2 years of post secondary education.
> 2. Six months of full-time training or 12 months of experience paid employment. This employment has to be in a field or occupation related to the job you are seeking as a live-in caregiver.
> ...


Have you seen some one sponsoring his sibling as a caregiver and getting a success??I have heard that it is refused..what do you say??


----------



## caregiver (Feb 3, 2012)

*caregiver jobs*

Hello...I don't have tech or other well paid degrees. So, it's always a problem at interiew. The best thing to day is a part time job or caregiver jobs. I add my resume and in 2 weeks I found a job. So good and free. Great site C a r e g i v e r -Needed. com. Find caregiver jobs, homewatch caregivers, care provider for elderly[/url]


----------

